# DNP with marijuana



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi

I know im probably going to get slated for this but just about to do my 1st cycle of dnp, and was wondering wether it was safe to take it while using marijuana.

When i do start i probably wont mix the 2 just to be on the safe side but thouhgt it would be interesting to find out if anyone has any extra info on this.

Thanks


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Off the top of my head - impairment of oxygen transport ie(carboxyhaemaglobin) assuming the MJ is smoked. O2 is needed for aerobic metabolism of fat.

DNP is likely to make one quite hungry especially later on in its use. This with the munchies could be quite hard to deal with.

MJ could impair ones ability to accurately monitor what is going on, especially if one smokes most days/ is a heavy user. Self monitoring is critical with DNP as messing up with the cumulative dose buildup is very serious indeed. DNP toxicity can *literally *cook you, like I cook my chicken breasts. There have been cases where death has been followed by the body continuing to get hotter on the slab. Also there is little that medics can do even if you turn up at the best hospital around. Personally I would want a clear head throughout ie nothing that would impair my judgement.

The last point would be my greatest concern tbh.

As an aside, if you do decide to go ahead with this, I would be very interested to see a log/your findings, especially if you were controlling.monitoring your diet and exercise.

J


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I understand what you mean about the impairment though. i wil be keeping a diary of everything i do inc what a shovel down my mouth aswell. Gettin quit excited actually cant wait to start after soooo long looking for the damn thing.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

What sort of diet are you running with it, and what is your training program like?

J


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i smoke cpl of doobs at night,have done throughout the dnp cycles,will say that the utter lethargy that dnp makes you feel is amplified 10 fold when doing this tho,hence why i tend only to do it before bed.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

B - did you smoke any towards the end of your dnp use, and if so, did you notice that the munchies/hunger was particularly bad (assuming mj affects you in that way)?

Cheers,

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi

Iv gone through my 1st two days of DNP im taking 1*200mg a day. I am not feeling a difference actually. Im kinda worried they may be fake but i have not had any negative symptoms so far. I think tonight i may take 400mg see if that has any effect.

I dont have a specific diet at the moment as this is my 1st cycle its really just to test it out.

What are your opinions should i wait a few more days till i move upto 400mg or should i bite the bullet and take it tonight?

Re the marijuana i had a spliff last night and it didnt feel any different but then again the dnp wasnt effectting me so i really dunno.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would defo wait, not something you want to be ****ing about with


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I happen to be hogging Bri's pc so will answer for him....he doesn't EVER get the munchies...in fact he finds it difficult to eat at all...me on the other hand could eat a scabby horse and still want more(but i don't use DNP)


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont actually get muchies till 3-4 hours later and also find it hard to eat in that time


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Never taken DNP but only recently have been reading up on the compound... is pretty potent stuff and should have a considerable effect.

Have no clue how it might interact with greenergy, but when on such a potent drug I'd probably want to minimise taking anything like that with it.

Personally am gonna avoid the DNP but not avoid the odd spliff


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Never taken DNP but only recently have been reading up on the compound... is pretty potent stuff and should have a considerable effect.
> 
> Have no clue how it might interact with greenergy, but when on such a potent drug I'd probably want to minimise taking anything like that with it.
> 
> Personally am gonna avoid the DNP but not avoid the odd spliff


I would agree for sure with D's comments regarding its potency. DNP is playing around with one of the most critical parts of life - so much so that nature has kept this mechanism across all sorts of lifeforms. DNP also plays with this in a pretty fundamental way.

Imagine that you are trying to waste electricity in your house - some ways are like switching on loads of electrical equipment at the same time - this is similar to doing lots of cardio. Another way is turning up the settings on the electric fires - similar to taking ECA. Another way is ripping the top off the fuse box and jamming a spanner across the big wires coming into your house - this is like dnp. It is messing with big currents, loses loads of energy and my just fry you if you are not sure what you are doing.

WRT the OP - you maybe happy about putting the kettle on, or putting a pizza in the oven on hot whilst you are stoned, but do you think it is a good idea to pull off the fusebox and play with spanners after a few smokes?

Take care,

J


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Imagine that you are trying to waste electricity in your house - some ways are like switching on loads of electrical equipment at the same time - this is similar to doing lots of cardio. Another way is turning up the settings on the electric fires - similar to taking ECA. Another way is ripping the top off the fuse box and jamming a spanner across the big wires coming into your house - this is like dnp. It is messing with big currents, loses loads of energy and my just fry you if you are not sure what you are doing.
> 
> WRT the OP - you maybe happy about putting the kettle on, or putting a pizza in the oven on hot whilst you are stoned, but do you think it is a good idea to pull off the fusebox and play with spanners after a few smokes?
> 
> ...


LMFAO thats a good way to put it. Im not a heavy smoker its just i tend to ahve 1 just before sleepy time. I completly understand what you mean and thanks for the advice i will lay of it for the cycle. But can anyone shed some light on why it's not effecting me at all i mean on a scale of 0-10 it would be 0. i would have thouhgt after 2 days i would atleast have some of the DNP symptoms buts its just not happening.

Thanks for the advice though i knew this was the best place to come to :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bri felt a little heated on 200.he upped to 400 and really felt it, had to wash bedding and pillows every day as he was sweating so much...i'm sure he will come in and tell you about it now i have linked him to this thread. He took his last dose yesterday..and we are both glad that its over....nasty stuff, very harsh...but also very effective from what i can see with my own eyes, shame its not safe for girls.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

A fair girls have used it Ser?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

can cause cattarachs(sp?) in women....and my eyesight is sh!t as it is....gave up reading after that as i want to keep the sight i have Some things i willing to compromise on...some not, just one of those things that *I* won't try, wouldn't judge others for using it though...you gotta remember i don't compete so i can pick and choose without that pressure to get there in time, be ready, be better etc.

Also, after seeing Bri suffer i just know i'd be a complete disaster, i'd turn into a total cow and be a nightmare to live with....i don't live alone so i have to consider that too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I would agree for sure with D's comments regarding its potency. DNP is playing around with one of the most critical parts of life - so much so that nature has kept this mechanism across all sorts of lifeforms. DNP also plays with this in a pretty fundamental way.
> 
> Imagine that you are trying to waste electricity in your house - some ways are like switching on loads of electrical equipment at the same time - this is similar to doing lots of cardio. Another way is turning up the settings on the electric fires - similar to taking ECA. Another way is ripping the top off the fuse box and jamming a spanner across the big wires coming into your house - this is like dnp. It is messing with big currents, loses loads of energy and my just fry you if you are not sure what you are doing.
> 
> ...


That's a good analogy. DNP massively reduces your ability to make ATP from carbs, fat etc by significantly reducing ATP synthesis efficiency within every cell in your body... to compensate it forces the body to breakdown *a lot* more tissue for energy, hence the accelerated fat loss.

The reduced efficiency 'wastes' the calories as extra bodyheat, and that in itself can cause problems and I would think requires you to keep a clear head to monitor what your body is doing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I hear day 3 DNP comes into play, first few days you cant adjust dose due to this.

I am very interested in this one and am wanting to try this.

Dan Deuchane(sp) talked about a rebounding effect for anabolism.

Not really read his stuff and probably should not give any information prior to trying it myself.

But, I would like to try this stuff, but not in summer time........lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I hear day 3 DNP comes into play, first few days you cant adjust dose due to this.
> 
> I am very interested in this one and am wanting to try this.
> 
> ...


The matters relating to the rebound effect is one which I am most fascinated by at the moment. TBH I am not really sure what is going on with this.

1 DNP does reduce IMTG (fat inside the muscle) stores quite dramatically. When one stops taking the stuff, these stores are likely to fill backup and possibly overcompensate leading to the muscles looking fuller dt increased fat deposition. As an aside I suspect that there is a similar effect when a person rebounds after dieting for a bodybuilding comp,

2 Excessive IMTG stores has been linked with insulin insensitivity in skeletal muscle eg( type 2 diabetics), however it is not clear whether the excess causes the insensitivity or whether it is mealy a symptom of another problem. Endurance athletes have high IMTG yet are insulin sensitive, which would suggest that there is a problem with the capacity of muscles to oxidise fat.

3 It could be that during dnp use, the body overcompensates for the constant loss of energy by altering some of its systems to promote storage (anabolism). This may seem plausible, however claims of dnp use seeming to results in fairly persistent fat loss well after dnp use is stopped would suggest that a new set point is reached. This could be that the adipose tissue is not "anabolically sensitised" as muscle is, or it could be that there is something going on with a change in the way the body senses how full its fat stores are (leptin or ampk etc).

4 There are some other hypotheses - plenty of other adaptations are likely to be taking place with something as fundamental as loss of capacity to make ATP.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Joshua said:


> The matters relating to the rebound effect is one which I am most fascinated by at the moment. TBH I am not really sure what is going on with this.
> 
> 1 DNP does reduce IMTG (fat inside the muscle) stores quite dramatically. When one stops taking the stuff, these stores are likely to fill backup and possibly overcompensate leading to the muscles looking fuller dt increased fat deposition. As an aside I suspect that there is a similar effect when a person rebounds after dieting for a bodybuilding comp,
> 
> ...


nice post mate.

Just spent the last half hour reading loads on DNP.

It is something that I want to try and more then likely will.

I understand now why they suggest fruit on DNP to replenish glycogen stores in the liver and add to the antioxidants, plus they have minerals and water in them.

Potassium depletion seems to be a common here, as you have to drink tons of water and these deplete electrolytes.

Reading carb restricted diets dont work quite as well due to loss of ATP.


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Just a quick update.

Took 400mg last night, and felt a increase in body temp, not much sweating going on but i felt really clamy. I will take another 400 mg tonight and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carefull you wont feel it for about 3 days.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hacks will you be running a full log if you do go ahead, would be really interested in it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now that is one log I would love to run, with weight, waist measurments, I would even post the diet and why I was selecting said diet.

I would even check my pH to varify what it is I am thinking might happen, and remedy the situation using some minerals and bicarb to fix.

I have done enough reading on this one to make this one work.

One thing does bug me though, that would be with such rapid weight loss, loose skin no doubt would be a freaking problem.

Also with summer right around the corner, it would not be fun, overheating may be a problem, but I no doubt would stick to 200mg unless I was not noticing anything after a week.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice one Hacksi, look forward to it,

Been looking into this myself -


----------

